# Spelling in Nederland en Vlaanderen



## Joannes

*Zie ook hier.
Frank, moderator*



AcquaInBocca said:


> sometimes a spelling-difference (British English: honour, American English: honor)


Zijn er woorden met een verschillende Belgische en Nederlandse schrijfwijze?


----------



## Dada_

Joannes said:


> Zijn er woorden met een verschillende Belgische en Nederlandse schrijfwijze?



Niet veel.  Er zijn af en toe een paar woorden die ergens anders vandaan komen, maar volgens Wikipedia zijn de twee voor ongeveer 95% gelijk: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_(linguistics)


----------



## Joannes

Dada_ said:


> Niet veel. Er zijn af en toe een paar woorden die ergens anders vandaan komen, maar volgens Wikipedia zijn de twee voor ongeveer 95% gelijk: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_(linguistics)


Het Wikipedia-artikel vermeldt dat percentage in verband met het lexicon, niet de spelling. - Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van woorden die een verschillende noordelijke en zuidelijke spelling zouden hebben..


----------



## Dada_

Joannes said:


> Het Wikipedia-artikel vermeldt dat percentage in verband met het lexicon, niet de spelling. - Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van woorden die een verschillende noordelijke en zuidelijke spelling zouden hebben..



Ah, op die manier.  Daar heb je denk ik wel gelijk in, ik heb ook nog nooit een verschil in spelling opgemerkt.


----------



## AcquaInBocca

Bijvoorbeeld:

lerarenkamer in Nederland, maar leraarskamer in Vlaanderen.

Betekenis is hetzelfde, gewoon andere schrijfwijze


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



AcquaInBocca said:


> Bijvoorbeeld:
> lerarenkamer in Nederland, maar leraarskamer in Vlaanderen.
> Betekenis is hetzelfde, gewoon andere schrijfwijze


Een wel heel late reactie, ik weet het, maar jouw voorbeeld heeft weinig te maken met de 'schrijfwijze'. 
Het gaat hier over een andere manier van samenstellen, niet over een andere manier van schrijven en zeker niet van het toepassen van andere _spellingsregels_. Toch geen onbelangrijk verschil.

Zijn er wel woorden die op een andere manier geschreven worden in Nederland? Zo ja, wat is dan het nut van de Taalunie en van het Groene Boekje?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

De verschillen die er waren met het oude systeem van voorkeursspelling en toegelaten spelling zijn verdwenen dankzij/door het verwerpen van toegelaten vormen. Bijvoorbeeld heb ik gehoord dat Vlamingen liever k schreven (gelijk in het Duits) waar Nederlanders liever c schreven (gelijk in het Frans?)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Grytolle said:


> De verschillen die er waren met het oude systeem van voorkeursspelling en toegelaten spelling zijn verdwenen dankzij/door het verwerpen van toegelaten vormen. Bijvoorbeeld heb ik gehoord dat Vlamingen liever k schreven (gelijk in het Duits) waar Nederlanders liever c schreven (gelijk in het Frans?)


Akkoord, ik herinner mij de Vlaamse krant _De Morgen_ nog met zijn 'toegelaten spelling'.

Maar ik vraag me wel af in hoeverre het Frans en het Duits de inspiratiebronnen waren (of begrijp ik je verkeerd?).

Anderzijds, een Nederlander zoals Paardekooper (toch geen watje wat Nederlands betreft) kon er ook wat van, getuige zijn Beknopte ABN-synta*ks*is.

Dit Wiki-artikel geeft een beknopte uitleg over de geschiedenis van de Nederlandse spelling. 

Blijft de vraag of er momenteel nog verschillen zijn...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## joene92

Spelling in Nederland en België kan niet anders dan identiek zijn want we hebben een gezamelijk instituut dat waakt over de spelling (de zogenaamde Taalunie). Wel kunnen er verschillen in het gebruik zijn. Zo zal het hierboven genoemde voorbeeld "leeraarskamer" correct worden gerekend in zowel de Noorderlijke als de Zuiderlijke Nederlanden, maar zal "lerarenkamer" simpelweg meer gebruikt worden. Verschillen in de spelling bestaan dus gewoonweg niet, toch niet in dezelfde zin als die er bestaan tussen het Amerikaans en het Brits Engels.



Grytolle said:


> De verschillen die er waren met het oude systeem van voorkeursspelling en toegelaten spelling zijn verdwenen dankzij/door het verwerpen van toegelaten vormen. Bijvoorbeeld heb ik gehoord dat Vlamingen liever k schreven (gelijk in het Duits) waar Nederlanders liever c schreven (gelijk in het Frans?)



Ik denk dat dat grotendeels te maken heeft met persoonlijke voorkeur, ik schrijf alle woorden die afkomstig zijn uit het Latijn resoluut met een 'c' en zelfs als de spelling mij dat zou verbieden zou ik het nog blijven doen.


----------



## Joannes

joene92 said:


> Ik denk dat dat grotendeels te maken heeft met persoonlijke voorkeur, ik schrijf alle woorden die afkomstig zijn uit het Latijn resoluut met een 'c' en zelfs als de spelling mij dat zou verbieden zou ik het nog blijven doen.


Jij schrijft <ceucen> en <celder> ipv <keuken> en <kelder>? 

On topic: ik ben er ook nogal zeker van dat de Taalunie geen andere spellingen voorschrijft naargelang Noord- of Zuid-Nederlands.


----------



## joene92

Joannes said:


> Jij schrijft <ceucen> en <celder> ipv <keuken> en <kelder>?
> 
> On topic: ik ben er ook nogal zeker van dat de Taalunie geen andere spellingen voorschrijft naargelang Noord- of Zuid-Nederlands.



Moet je mij eens uitleggen hoe keuken en kelder afleiden van het Latijn


----------



## Lieven

Iets wat ik in Vlaanderen vaak zie is dat apotheek als apoteek geschreven wordt. Ik neem aan dat dit dan geen officiele spelling is, maar in Nederland heb ik het nog nooit gezien, dus er is toch wel enigzins (niet officieel) verschil.


----------



## Joannes

Lieven said:


> Iets wat ik in Vlaanderen vaak zie is dat apotheek als apoteek geschreven wordt. Ik neem aan dat dit dan geen officiele spelling is, maar in Nederland heb ik het nog nooit gezien, dus er is toch wel enigzins (niet officieel) verschil.


Geen officiële spelling _meer_... Tot de hervormingen van '95 was er een toegelaten en voorkeurspelling (voor het hele taalgebied!): <apoteek> was toegelaten en <apotheek> geprefereerd. Nu is alleen <apotheek> juist. Het zou natuurlijk kunnen dat <apoteek> meer opdook (opduikt) in België dan in Nederland en dat zou inderdaad wel interessant zijn, juist was het in ieder geval aan beide zijden van de rijksgrens.


----------



## Grytolle

joene92 said:


> Moet je mij eens uitleggen hoe keuken en kelder afleiden van het Latijn



Woordsoort: znw.(v.)

Modern lemma: keuken
— KOKEN —, znw. vr.; verkl. keukentje en (zuidnederl.) keukske. Mnl. cokene (coken; coke), kuekene, mnd. kôkene, kôke (deensch kjøkken, noorsch køk, zw. kök), ags. cycene (eng. kitchen), nnd. köken, köke, ohd. chuhhina (mhd. küchin, küchen, küche, nhd. küche). Ontleend aan een mlat. (rom.) vorm cocina (waarnaast cucina: ital. cucina, fra. cuisine) van laat-lat. coquina.




 Woordsoort: znw.(m.)
   Modern lemma: kelder
    — uit KELLER —, znw. m. Mnl. _kelre_, _keller_, _kelder_, onfr. _këlleri_, os. _këlleri_, ohd. _chëllari_ (nhd. _keller_), enz. Uit lat. _cellarium_ (van _cella_, provisiekamer).


----------

